
White House will not sign on to Christchurch call to stamp out online extremism - hirundo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/05/15/white-house-will-not-sign-christchurch-pact-stamp-out-online-extremism-amid-free-speech-concerns/
======
bediger4000
From the article: "U.S. concerns that it clashes with constitutional
protections for free speech". That's a good thing to hear from any White House
spox.

It's too bad that journalism doesn't espouse including any context around what
government spoxpeople say. It would be interesting to see some kind of stats
around citing free speech concerns, and around waving off others' free speech
concerns. That sort of context would help all of us understand a lot of what
any government's spoxpeople say. Concerns that some might have, like "they're
just citing free speech because it's convenient" could be immediately
dispelled. Other times some government's use of a general principle ("small
government", "individual freedom", "freedom of association") could be seen as
cynical exploitation, and we could all evaluate the current situation more
intelligently.

